# Dateien mit Applet schreiben/lesen (lokal)



## Muesli (31. Mrz 2004)

Ich möchte ein Applet schreiben, was lokal (auf dem Rechner von dem es ausgeführt wird) Daten in TXT-Dateien schreibt und aus ihnen liest. Bestimmte Zeichensolgen, die in der TXT-Datei stehen, sollen nach dem einlesen bestimmten Variablen zugeordnet werden.

Hab schon ein paar sachen probiert, doch irgendwie werden nie Dateien erstellt  ???:L 

z.B.:
Die Varibale "X" soll den Wert von Zeile 3 aus der TXT-Datei bekommen.

Könnte mir jemand ein kleines Beispiel-Applet schreiben wo so eine Aktion durchgeführt wird und wo auch in eine TXT-Datei geschrieben wird?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar :toll:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Apr 2004)

Applets können nicht ohne weiteres auf das lokale Dateisystem zugreifen (s. hier).


----------



## Muesli (1. Apr 2004)

Aber sie können doch auf Dateien zugreifen, die auf dem gleichen Rechner leigen wie die Class-Datei. Oder? Was anderes will ich ja auch gar nicht. Es soll lediglich eine TXT-Datei, die auf dem "Server" liegt geschrieben bzw. verändert und von ihr gelesen werden.

Des wegen schrieb ich auch:
"auf dem Rechner von dem es ausgeführt wird"


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Apr 2004)

Das war wohl etwas mißverständlich, da Du nirgends das Wort "Server" erwähnt hast.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß das Applet trotzdem nicht auf dem Server ausgeführt wird, sondern auf dem PC, auf den es geladen wurde.

Die Datei auf dem Server sollte aber manipulierbar sein.

Vielleicht schaust Du mal in das Java-Tutorial.


----------

